

HTML5 Definition Complete, W3C Moves to Interoperability Testing and Performance - kibwen
http://www.w3.org/News/2012#entry-9667

======
kibwen
For convenience, the complete HTML5 spec:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/CR-html5-20121217/>

...and the complete Canvas2D spec:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/CR-2dcontext-20121217/>

Personally, I'm not sure how to reconcile a "feature complete" specification
with the notion that HTML5 is (ostensibly) a "living document"
(<http://blog.whatwg.org/html-is-the-new-html5>).

~~~
yuhong
Personally I consider even the buzzword a misnomer:
[http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/07/why-html5-buzzword-
is-m...](http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/07/why-html5-buzzword-is-
misnomer.html)

